# Has Anybody Any Idea What These Are ?



## deadl0ck

Hi all,
Was just on the attic and I found these 2 "things" which came with or motorhome :

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3

We got them when we bought our motorhome (2001 Eura Mobil 515 Sport) but the guy we bought it from had no idea what they were either. The are in the same upholstery as the seats in the MH.
They look kind of like some sort of arm rest cover but I really have no idea....and they don't obviously fit anywhere either...

Anhow - anybody got any idea what they are ?


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Pictures*

Your having a laugh!! These are just 3 pictures of wooden flooring.
Well thats what my eyes tell me.
Neil


----------



## deadl0ck

I think you are seeing the full close up of the picture - you need to zoom out or scroll around the window a little)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Home made armrests.

Whats my prize.

Dave p


----------



## deadl0ck

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Home made armrests.
> 
> Whats my prize.
> 
> Dave p


Do you think ? They don't really go anywhere that would make sense

The are way too low to just be left on the seat. I'm still confused :?


----------



## simandme

Not armrest...but a footrest...hangs over the edge of husband's knees so that the poor wife can put her feet up :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Are they the same material as the upholstery.
Do they fit on the cab seat armrests.

If you have not found a use for them binem.
Then it will come to you.

Dave p


----------



## spatz1

has it been made for a short person so their feet dont dangle infront of the loo or passenger seat :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Shoebox for giants


----------



## NeilandDebs

*What Are They*

Okay I agree they are not floorboards!! Don't know what they are though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Possibly covers for something which was removed from the van before the previous owner had it, maybe infill pods.


----------



## 1943

We had two cushiony things that sit over the cab seats when they are turned round to fill in the gap between cab seat and hab seats when using single beds. Could they be something similar?

Bob


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi you clever people! Good guesses! 
I have one just like these but covered in gold carpet! It sits under my feet in the passenger seat so that my feet don't dangle! I never thought about a second one for the loo (wee must have a lo-loo!) 
So I think Spatz1 got it right! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zepp

We had them in our motorhome when we bought it , they were on the bed so I think they must be pillows lol . 


Never used them so we threw them out.


Paul


----------



## User1

Kneeling stool for church


----------



## catzontour

*Mystery Items*

Set of platforms for Peterborough Marshalls to stand on to collect their medals 

Catz


----------



## pandalf

We had something very similar in our Euramobil 580LS, which is very similar to your model, only Ford based. As previously suggested, they are fillers that are only needed if you want to form a bed from the seats that usually surround the table. We never used the fillers in ours either, but they are worth hanging onto until such time as you sell it.


----------



## bmb1uk

they could be mock ups from upholstery people :idea:


----------



## philbre

*Is It*

to infill the spaces left when the bottom bed pulls out to form a larger bed and then there is a large space to be filled at the side where it was pulled out from. it becomes part of the bed on the wall side oof the camper


----------



## Jefffromtarn

*Do You Know What These Are*

I agree with dipchem they look like the end of settee coushions, one each end for the settee we used to have these until swmbo decided that they where all wrong. so bought some fluffy things to replace them, I think they are stashed in the attic in plastic bags


----------



## rogher

They are fillers, for making up larger beds.


----------



## rogher

Having looked more closely, I think you'll find that they'd go either side of the seat belts on the forward-facing seats.
If the van has been reupholstered, they may have been replaced by a shaped lower cushion instead. Do they match the current fabric? These may now be superfluous, although I'm puzzled that you should have these and not also the other original cushions also.
The fillers allow the seat cushions to be rotated and still fit. The original cushions were rectangular. You could turn them round so that the 'under-knee' roll is at the head/foot and not in the middle. I found that turning the cushions over reduced the effect of the roll and allowed any condensation that might dampen them overnight to evaporate when turned back during the day.


----------



## jonpspencer

*Cover for Eura Mobil*

Hi, I have a Eura Mobil 810 Integra and I have one of these in my van. It is to go over the top of the seat belts in the forward facing seats where they are anchored to the wall. Basically it fits in the middle of the 2 forward facing seats, the belts can still be pulled out as normal but you dont get to see the bolts and brackets at where the belts are. anchored(between the head rests) If the material is different it will be a sure sign that the van has new upholstery.

I know this info is probably a little late but I hope it helps.
Regards, Jon....


----------

